# Wish List



## GinB (Sep 2, 2012)

Royal Jumbo Wool Winders are no longer being manufactured and are as rare as hen's teeth, but they are fabulous!!! The problem is that people who have them have absolutely *no* intention of giving their's up. So, unless someone is no longer on this earth or a person has the luck of the Irish, it is unlikely that one will be found for sale. _(That said, I can always hope. Yes, there are other good jumbo wool winders and I do have other things on my Wish List, but this I have wanted for years...and I'm not giving up.)_

What's on your MK wish list?


----------



## suedenie (Nov 15, 2015)

These are fantastic pieces of equipment. I have the electric jumbo one, I dont know what I would do without it. I use a lot of industrial wool, so some is very fine. 3 strands of 2/30 knit up as a 4ply and 6 strands make an aran thickness. I always think that industrial yarn knits up and is better quality than some ready spun 4ply. Just my opinion.
As for my wish list, I wish a magic fairy would come and knit up some of my stash of wool, never in a hundred years will I ever knit up what I've got. HAPPY KNITTING


----------



## KateWood (Apr 30, 2011)

I have an extra jumbo yarn winder I'm not using. Anyone interested can send a P.M.for more information.


----------



## GinB (Sep 2, 2012)

suedenie said:


> These are fantastic pieces of equipment. I have the electric jumbo one, I dont know what I would do without it. I use a lot of industrial wool, so some is very fine. 3 strands of 2/30 knit up as a 4ply and 6 strands make an aran thickness. I always think that industrial yarn knits up and is better quality than some ready spun 4ply. Just my opinion.
> As for my wish list, I wish a magic fairy would come and knit up some of my stash of wool, never in a hundred years will I ever knit up what I've got. HAPPY KNITTING


Somehow, I think there is a long line ahead of you. _(hehehe)_


----------



## knitteerli (Jun 3, 2015)

My main wish is a refurbished brain. I once could understand everything in my manuals and do most of the techniques. Put the machines away for a few years, and misplaced some of my brain cells, obviously, for now I am finding is harder to relearn what I once knew and could do from memory.

Otherwise, a genie to straighten up my mess when I am called away rom my machine. Oh, and the incentive to sendd my lacemaker for repair. //there are bits jiggling aroudn in it, and falling out and. Am afraid to open it upto lookin case I can't get it back together again.Se things break even in storage.


----------



## GinB (Sep 2, 2012)

KateWood said:


> I have an extra jumbo yarn winder I'm not using. Anyone interested can send a P.M.for more information.


Kate, I'm very interested and have sent you a PM.


----------



## susieknitter (Jul 14, 2011)

suedenie said:


> These are fantastic pieces of equipment. I have the electric jumbo one, I dont know what I would do without it. I use a lot of industrial wool, so some is very fine. 3 strands of 2/30 knit up as a 4ply and 6 strands make an aran thickness. I always think that industrial yarn knits up and is better quality than some ready spun 4ply. Just my opinion.
> As for my wish list, I wish a magic fairy would come and knit up some of my stash of wool, never in a hundred years will I ever knit up what I've got. HAPPY KNITTING


I don't think we just have our name Sue in common because I too prefer industrial yarn for the same reasons that you have stated. I also keep wishing that I will live way past 100 years old so that there isn't quite so much yarn left for my children to mumble and moan about. :thumbdown:


----------



## Rita in Raleigh (Aug 20, 2011)

I use the Silver Needles cone winder. I have the older version, but the newer version is still available here:
http://www.allbrands.com/products/13861-silver-needles-sn200-electric-cone-winder-winds-up

It is great for industrial yarn.

Rita in Raleigh


----------



## brenda m (Jun 2, 2011)

And the amusing thing about this winder, which I have, is that it came free when I bought my bulky machine years ago. It gets more use than the machine now.


----------



## charlie4carats (May 31, 2012)

Near the top of my wish list is a kr260 for my knitking bulky. Of course, the genie to knit up my stash is a good idea, too.


----------



## randiejg (Oct 29, 2011)

My wish is for restraint, not to be enticed into buying more machines or accessories. It's time to thin out the collection I already have, starting with numerous plastic-bed machines in different gauges, including a convertible 4.5mm/9mm, and a KH-910. Since I won't ship a machine, it means I have to try to sell them locally. 

They've all served their purpose at one time, but I've pretty much settled into using four machines in different gauges for everything I knit, or most likely will ever want to knit, so I think I can finally (maybe) kick the habit. 

I also have an extension kit for my LK-150 mid-gauge, I'm not sure I'll ever install. Seemed like a really good idea at the time, and I lucked onto one when they became almost impossible to find, but I've always had the problem of figuring out where I could put up a machine of that length, let alone store it when not in use. I know plenty of Bond users have made really long machines by putting several together. I think the first step must be to find a really good, stable table that's just the right height and length for it.

I also need to get started on thinning out a 40-year collection of technique and pattern books. I've been pretty good about not adding to the collection of those in recent years. I think most of the new techniques and ideas I've picked up the past few years have been here on the forum where other members have generously shared their "how-to" instructions.


----------



## susieknitter (Jul 14, 2011)

It's surprising how a lot of us are alike. I am also like Randie in the fact that I have a load of machines, accessories, and books to sell. But again like Randie won't ship.


----------



## brenda m (Jun 2, 2011)

My herd of machines don't get much, if any, use now because of shoulder problems. I now have a herd of rigid heddle weaving looms to use the same yarn on.


----------



## BettyT (Jul 31, 2015)

How much is the Royal Jumbo worth? Thanks


----------



## Cookiecat (Jan 20, 2014)

Saw what I think you're describing on Ebay yesterday (US) My wish list - a circular sock machine like Gearhart, etc. Yeah, if i win the lottery, LOL! Saw 8 min sock video of that!


GinB said:


> Royal Jumbo Wool Winders are no longer being manufactured and are as rare as hen's teeth, but they are fabulous!!! The problem is that people who have them have absolutely *no* intention of giving their's up. So, unless someone is no longer on this earth or a person has the luck of the Irish, it is unlikely that one will be found for sale. _(That said, I can always hope. Yes, there are other good jumbo wool winders and I do have other things on my Wish List, but this I have wanted for years...and I'm not giving up.)_
> 
> What's on your MK wish list?


----------



## knitteerli (Jun 3, 2015)

Ooh, a sock machine. I want one! Too tight to buy one, lest it gathers dust.


----------



## Azzara (Jan 23, 2014)

GinB said:


> What's on your MK wish list?


1- A circular sock machine like Gearhart with ribber, 
2- A SR 890 
3- A Ladybug spinning wheel for plying yarn...lol


----------



## randiejg (Oct 29, 2011)

Having shoulder pain when you want to knit is the worst, Sue. I've had that problem since a work injury about 15 or so years ago. Right now, it's not bothering me, but I've been mostly hand-knitting for the last month, because I had terrible knee and leg pain, and could barely walk or stand. 

My daughter took me in on Friday for an epidural, and when I woke up Saturday morning, I was 98% pain free. Of course, that encouraged me to overdo, and I started moving things around and reorganizing, but have been a bit more cautious the past few days, doing just a little each day, so the pain is holding off.


----------



## Maryknits513 (Feb 12, 2011)

GinB said:


> What's on your MK wish list?


More time to knit!


----------



## Anouchic (May 14, 2014)

6.5 mm mid gauge Japanese garter bar set. Only Japanese, I have another kind, and hate it.


----------



## HKelley350 (Mar 1, 2015)

I had to chuckle because I am one of those who has NO intention of giving mine up. Felt guilty for not sharing LOL


----------



## GinB (Sep 2, 2012)

HKelley350 said:


> I had to chuckle because I am one of those who has NO intention of giving mine up. Felt guilty for not sharing LOL


I don't blame you one bit.


----------



## KateWood (Apr 30, 2011)

Anouchic said:


> 6.5 mm mid gauge Japanese garter bar set. Only Japanese, I have another kind, and hate it.


I patiently waited for the original sets and was grateful to only have to pay what the other sets sell for.


----------



## Anouchic (May 14, 2014)

KateWood said:


> I patiently waited for the original sets and was grateful to only have to pay what the other sets sell for.


:thumbup:

I am patiently waiting too, and hoping the same to happen to me. I will not pay an exorbitant price. It is a very nice thing to have, but I am doing OK without it.


----------



## GinB (Sep 2, 2012)

I GOT MY WISH!!!

A fellow KP'r came across just what I was looking for...a Royal Jumbo Wool Winder. Thanks to her, I was able to purchase it. Not only that, it was brand spanking new. The individual pieces were still sealed in the box. Whoohoo!!!!!!

Now for a good laugh. I had purchased a cone of rayon *lace-weight* yarn from the U.K. a couple of years back. At that time, I had decided to wind some off into what is called a "cake" using the yarn winder I had at the time. Well, some time later when I went to use the yarn I was unable to find the beginning strand OR the ending strand. So...I decided to use my new yarn winder to rewind that cake of yarn. What an absolute mess I had on my hands. Every bit of it had to be rewound...inch by inch.* I did finish rewinding it, but it took me 7 days and nights to finish it.

Ginny

P.S. I'm going to date myself. When I wrote above "inch by inch", it reminded me of an old, old movie that had a line, "Slowly I turned, step by step, inch by inch". Anyone else remember that?


----------



## Azzara (Jan 23, 2014)

GinB said:


> I GOT MY WISH!!!
> 
> A fellow KP'r came across just what I was looking for...a Royal Jumbo Wool Winder. Thanks to her, I was able to purchase it. Not only that, it was brand spanking new. The individual pieces were still sealed in the box. Whoohoo!!!!!! --------------
> P.S. I'm going to date myself. When I wrote above "inch by inch", it reminded me of an old, old movie that had a line, "Slowly I turned, step by step, inch by inch". Anyone else remember that?


I am very happy for you Ginny. Jumbo winders are the best.
I don't remember the quote but I do love your yarn.


----------



## GinB (Sep 2, 2012)

Azzara said:


> I am very happy for you Ginny. Jumbo winders are the best.
> I don't remember the quote but I do love your yarn.


Thank you for helping me get my wish. I absolutely LOVE it. What surprised me was that it had never been used. Who in the world would buy such a fantastic yarn winder and never use it??? No matter. It's mine all mine now. _<giggle>_

:-D


----------



## colleenms (May 15, 2013)

I would like a jumbo cone winder as well. Please PM if you have one available pretty please :sm09:


----------



## GinB (Sep 2, 2012)

It took me years to find the one I finally purchased (for a price I could afford). It's *extremely* difficult to find that model, let alone reasonably priced. Hope you're able to find one.


----------



## Azzara (Jan 23, 2014)

Azzara said:


> 1- A circular sock machine like Gearhart with ribber,
> 2- A SR 890
> 3- A Ladybug spinning wheel for plying yarn...lol..


------------------------------------------------------
My original list is getting shorter but I keep adding things. 
1- SR 890
2- 6.5 garter bar set


----------



## GinB (Sep 2, 2012)

Yep, I need a 6.5 mm garter bar, too. They are SO overpriced.


----------



## rreuveny (Jan 1, 2016)

the quote is from an episode of the three stooges, I don't know the exact name. it is about an angry husband who is telling a story about how one day he came home from work, and there was a note on a pillow, that said "Dear Moe I'm running away with Larry". The chase took him through Miami, Dallas, New Orleans and finally to Niagara falls, where he said the famous "slowly I turned, step by step, inch by inch..." 
Abbot and Costello did a similar scene in the jail. 
all this came from my 14 year-old three stooges specialist.


----------



## rcreveli (Aug 30, 2015)

I recently acquired and am cleaning my first punch card machine a Brother 260E. Baring and electronic falling into my lap I would like a KRC 900. I"m not ready to shell out $150+ until I really learn the 260 though.


----------



## MaryAnneCutler (Jul 31, 2013)

rcreveli said:


> I recently acquired and am cleaning my first punch card machine a Brother 260E. Baring and electronic falling into my lap I would like a KRC 900. I"m not ready to shell out $150+ until I really learn the 260 though.


$150.00 is a bargain for any metal bed knitting machine. If the electronics work, more so.


----------



## rcreveli (Aug 30, 2015)

Macon said:


> $150.00 is a bargain for any metal bed knitting machine. If the electronics work, more so.


I probably wasn't clear the KRC 900 is the 4 color changer that works with the 260. I got the 260 and ribber for $200 and am very grateful! Especially since an SK160 was tossed in at the end.

My house is becoming a home for wayward machines.


----------



## Azzara (Jan 23, 2014)

You got a great deal.


----------



## GinB (Sep 2, 2012)

Azzara said:


> You got a great deal.


Absolutely!!!


----------



## rcreveli (Aug 30, 2015)

Azzara said:


> You got a great deal.


I know it! I was lucky the person who sold the machines was more concerned with them being loved then profit.


----------



## Registrar (May 28, 2016)

I'd love to find a great deal on a lace carriage for my recently acquired Singer 360K.


----------



## Bellamalis1 (Feb 20, 2013)

It's from a very old Abbot & Costello movie. Don't ask me which one.........but I have this awful steel trap memory for old, old movies.


----------



## blucoyote (May 5, 2018)

I have the royal jumbo winder, however it's been a while since I've used it and can't remember how to thread it. Can anyone help


----------



## randiejg (Oct 29, 2011)

These have been sold under different names (mine is the Wool Winder Super Jumbo), but yours may be the same, or similar enough to use the PDF instructions I'm attaching.


----------



## randiejg (Oct 29, 2011)

For accessories like the 6.5mm garter bar, which were not produced in great quantities, it's a seller's market. If you really want one, but don't want to pay the outrageous prices, just keep checking in on eBay and other sites and Yahoo and Facebook groups where machines and accessories are bought and sold. That's how I finally found one at a reasonable price, and have also found accessories for the LK-150 that I never knew existed. Most often these things come up from an estate sale or similar circumstance, and the sellers really have no idea of it's worth.

KrisKrafter also has a 6.5mm version of their style of garter bar, which I bought before I located the one I bought on eBay. I have to admit, that I never really got comfortable with the KrisKrafter version myself, and it most likely is because I was so used to using the standard-gauge garter bar and felt quite adept at using it. I suspect that if the KrisKrafter is your first garter bar, and you learn to use it properly, you would be quite happy with it and its more reasonable price than some of the original used versions.


----------



## Anouchic (May 14, 2014)

randiejg said:


> For accessories like the 6.5mm garter bar, which were not produced in great quantities, it's a seller's market. If you really want one, but don't want to pay the outrageous prices, just keep checking in on eBay and other sites and Yahoo and Facebook groups where machines and accessories are bought and sold. That's how I finally found one at a reasonable price, and have also found accessories for the LK-150 that I never knew existed. Most often these things come up from an estate sale or similar circumstance, and the sellers really have no idea of it's worth.
> 
> KrisKrafter also has a 6.5mm version of their style of garter bar, which I bought before I located the one I bought on eBay. I have to admit, that I never really got comfortable with the KrisKrafter version myself, and it most likely is because I was so used to using the standard-gauge garter bar and felt quite adept at using it. I suspect that if the KrisKrafter is your first garter bar, and you learn to use it properly, you would be quite happy with it and its more reasonable price than some of the original used versions.


No.The KrisKrafter garter bar was my first one, and I could not get used to it to turn my knitting without frustration. For me, it worked OK with few stitches, but not with for a wider usual garment. I thought with practice I'd learn to use it. That did not happen. At least one bar from a stitch below would get stuck, and trying to undo it would messed up my whole knitting making waste yarn a lot more efficient. Maybe it was just me.

And YES, good things happen for those who wait (patiently). I found Japanese 6.5 Garter bar set for very reasonable price from a nice KP'er. :sm02:

I do realize everything a supply and demand issue. But I felt I would be ripped off paying a $300 something for a garter bar set.


----------



## ac001234h (Feb 11, 2011)

I have one that I'm willing to sell for forty dolllars plus ship & handling. Interested?


----------



## MKEtc.com (Aug 14, 2013)

Anouchic said:


> And YES, good things happen for those who wait (patiently). I found Japanese 6.5 Garter bar set for very reasonable price from a nice KP'er. :sm02:
> 
> I do realize everything a supply and demand issue. .


Like you, I waited a long time to get a 6.5mm at a reasonable price - also from someone here.

Sometimes it's also about knowing where to get things. Someone has a KE100 belt listed on Ebay for $200. - obscene - Another is listed at $85. It's a standard timing belt available for under $25 from a supply house. Unfortunately some people only know how to look on Ebay and may actually pay that if they need it.


----------



## rcreveli (Aug 30, 2015)

I'll take it if it's a 6.5mm, please DM with the details


----------



## Anouchic (May 14, 2014)

MKEtc.com said:


> Like you, I waited a long time to get a 6.5mm at a reasonable price - also from someone here.
> 
> Sometimes it's also about knowing where to get things. Someone has a KE100 belt listed on Ebay for $200. - obscene - Another is listed at $85. It's a standard timing belt available for under $25 from a supply house. Unfortunately some people only know how to look on Ebay and may actually pay that if they need it.


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## cara (Sep 24, 2011)

Go to Theanswerlady and Ask Jack site they are wonderfully helpfull and will be able to guide you through dis-assembling and fixing the lace maker. Cara


----------



## cara (Sep 24, 2011)

I too want a refurbished brain - the nerve to attach a ribber - a counter for my Bond - nerve to sell some of my machines and any knitting machine help ad infinitum. Years ago did masses of fairisle and punch card sweaters jackets baby stuff you name it I did it now almost frightened to do anyting on the metal beds using two mid gauge but getting there. Cara


----------



## Nanamel14 (Aug 4, 2016)

How much yarn do the jumbo winders hold? 

I didn't think I'd use a yarn winder as most of my yarn comes in skeins/balls but I did buy a cheap winder from eBay and love using centre pull cakes, but it only holds around 50grams of a DK yarn then it starts playing up on me....do I'd love a bigger one that holds at least a 100gram ball of DK I usually only wind my sock yarn into 2 50gram cakes so this one works well


----------



## Registrar (May 28, 2016)

Resurrecting an old discussion... I'd love to find a manual and missing parts for a Singer SA-201 Motor.


----------



## verwin (Jan 30, 2015)

A knittax/knitking AM3 color changer (not one for a newer brother). Also, a ribber for my Regina Princess, or just a machine and ribber that has sinkers so I can knit in the round with that. Can't do that on the Knittax/knitking.


----------



## verwin (Jan 30, 2015)

What are you going to make with that?? I have some yarn like that my mom gave me. I have NO IDEA what to do with it. Thanks for any ideas anyone can offer!!


----------



## randiejg (Oct 29, 2011)

suedenie said:


> ...
> As for my wish list, I wish a magic fairy would come and knit up some of my stash of wool, never in a hundred years will I ever knit up what I've got. HAPPY KNITTING


Oh boy, glad to hear I'm not alone. OK, I really knew I wasn't. I'm a proud member of SABLE (Stash Acquired Beyond Life Expectancy). Of course, then there's always that project (or two or three) that requires a yarn/color you don't have, which gives you permission to shop for more.


----------



## LindaKS (Aug 1, 2018)

I have that Jumbo yarn Winder and had lots of problems winding from a commercial ball of yarn - like sock yarn. However, a fiber-friend told me it was designed primarily for winding a cake from a skein placed on a swift, mounted a reasonable distance from the winder. I now use it to wind my handspun skeins and it works wonderfully for that. I still use my small royal winder for winding cakes of sock yarn.


----------



## MKDesigner (Jan 27, 2014)

GinB said:


> Royal Jumbo Wool Winders are no longer being manufactured ... snip ...
> What's on your MK wish list?


Actually I was able to purchase a multiple transfer tool very recently which I had been wanting for some time for my bulky Brother 390 Convertible. It is fantastic and in such wonderful condition. 
So my current Wish List is to find more about the use of the tool called the Bulky Buddy made in the U.S. The bottom has 25 needles, the top has 13. 
I knit a lot of smaller items, so the bottom 25 needles could act as a garter bar! And the top will make transferring EON a lot quicker than my 5 needle one.
Marge


----------



## chickkie (Oct 26, 2011)

My MK wish list is to find homes for a couple of machines, garter bars etc. There is no more room under my bed for any more machines.


----------



## mtnmama67 (Dec 16, 2011)

In Colorado -really need to downsize...have the original Royal Jumbo yarn winder,actually 2 extra ones,as well as some punchcard KMs,in great condition - both Brother and Studio.Please contact me privately for photos and further info.


----------

